# Bad Breath!



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

So, Millie is five months old today and is definitely teething. The last two weeks she has lost at least eight teeth that I have noticed.Her breath is so bad now. Is this from the teething? Is there anything I can do? It is so bad that her toys are starting to smell and I don't like her licking me because it leaves a smell also.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What kind of food do you feed Millie? I ask because dogs fed kibble often have bad breath. -Jeanne-


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

She does eat kibble. She never had bad breath until a few weeks ago and we have been feeding her the same food the whole time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't have this problem with Kodi, but I have read MANY posts on the forum about puppies who have had HORRIBLE breath while teething that has cleared up once the teething was over. 

I would try, in the mean time, to clean her teeth and gums with canine toothpaste on a small piece of terry cloth wrapped around your finger. At Petsmart, you can actually get little terry cloth fiber covers made just for this purpose. But a piece of old wash cloth wound around your finger works too.

I suspect the bad smell is from blood and bacteria, so the cleaner you can keep her mouth, the less smell you might have!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> I didn't have this problem with Kodi, but I have read MANY posts on the forum about puppies who have had HORRIBLE breath while teething that has cleared up once the teething was over.
> 
> I would try, in the mean time, to clean her teeth and gums with canine toothpaste on a small piece of terry cloth wrapped around your finger. At Petsmart, you can actually get little terry cloth fiber covers made just for this purpose. But a piece of old wash cloth wound around your finger works too.
> 
> I suspect the bad smell is from blood and bacteria, so the cleaner you can keep her mouth, the less smell you might have!


Does the cloth work better than a toothbrush? I brush her teeth regularly. I don't use a dog toothpaste though. I just use water. Would toothpaste help or is the toothpaste just so the dog tolerates the teeth brushing?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> Does the cloth work better than a toothbrush? I brush her teeth regularly. I don't use a dog toothpaste though. I just use water. Would toothpaste help or is the toothpaste just so the dog tolerates the teeth brushing?


If she'll accept a tooth brush, that's great. I just thought maybe her gums were too tender right now.

And yes, you should DEFINITELY be using canine enzymatic tooth paste. The tooth past is very important for breaking down tartar. The vet has told me that even if all you can do is get the toothpaste into their mouths it helps, although brushing with it is, of course, much better!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's breath was stinky during teething. Once he lost his last baby teeth his breath was perfectly fine again.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> If she'll accept a tooth brush, that's great. I just thought maybe her gums were too tender right now.
> 
> And yes, you should DEFINITELY be using canine enzymatic tooth paste. The tooth past is very important for breaking down tartar. The vet has told me that even if all you can do is get the toothpaste into their mouths it helps, although brushing with it is, of course, much better!


Ok thanks! I'll pick up some enzymatic toothpaste as soon as possible!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo's breath was stinky during teething. Once he lost his last baby teeth his breath was perfectly fine again.


I'm glad to hear that it could be because of teething. I was hoping that this wasn't her new smell. I have a really sensitive nose and I like getting close to her face.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

She'll be fine again once her baby teeth have come out. It is however really important to began a dental routine. She may not accept a toothbrush now because it is likely that her gums are tender. Use a piece of gauze with a bit of enzymatic dog toothpaste until all of her adult teeth come in then start introducing the toothbrush.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> She'll be fine again once her baby teeth have come out. It is however really important to began a dental routine. She may not accept a toothbrush now because it is likely that her gums are tender. Use a piece of gauze with a bit of enzymatic dog toothpaste until all of her adult teeth come in then start introducing the toothbrush.


I have been brushing her teeth with a toothbrush. She doesn't love it but she tolerates it. I will definitely start with the toothpaste though. I didn't realize toothpaste was necessary. Can I ask a question that is going to make me really look like an amateur? Do dogs get cavities? I'm sorry if these questions seem silly to you but Millie is my first dog.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dogs can get cavities but gum disease is also a huge issue that can lead to other health problems. Take good care of your dogs teeth and gums and you will be contributing to better overall health.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Dogs can get cavities but gum disease is also a huge issue that can lead to other health problems. Take good care of your dogs teeth and gums and you will be contributing to better overall health.


Thanks so much!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Giving your dog raw bones (e.g. chicken wings and chicken & turkey necks) also helps with their oral health. -Jeanne-


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd just like to add that human floride toothpaste cannot be used. You do need special doggy toothpaste like CET enzimatic toothpaste - as mentioned above.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'd just like to add that human floride toothpaste cannot be used. You do need special doggy toothpaste like CET enzimatic toothpaste - as mentioned above.


Haha! Ya, that would be bad!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Giving your dog raw bones (e.g. chicken wings and chicken & turkey necks) also helps with their oral health. -Jeanne-


I have four kids and don't like the thought of them coming in contact with the raw bones. Is there any other way?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> I have four kids and don't like the thought of them coming in contact with the raw bones. Is there any other way?


Yes, raw bones are good for dogs, but not essential. I have a compromised immune system, so can't do raw, even though I know it's the "best" way to feed. You can still give your dog very, very good nutrition without raw.

For chewing Kodi's favorite thing is flat moose antler blades. They are soft enough not to harm teeth, flavorful enough to keep him working on them, and are not a significant source of nutrients or calories.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I feed raw bones to Emmie outside, which curtails salmonella and other bacteria spreading in my home. -Jeanne-


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I feed raw bones to Emmie outside, which curtails salmonella and other bacteria spreading in my home. -Jeanne-


That's a good idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I feed raw bones to Emmie outside, which curtails salmonella and other bacteria spreading in my home. -Jeanne-


The problem for me is the facial hair. Other than really bathing their face and paws after giving them raw bones, they have it all over them. And. I can't resist kissing that cute face!


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Im having the exact same thing with milo, he has just started loosing his puppy teeth and his breath stinks. My friend who also has a Hav says it happened to him also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

It's definitely because of teeth. Some days seem to be more stinky then others. She has been losing teeth almost everyday. I've actually found three of them.  Rubbing her teeth with a cloth has been going much better than a toothbrush for now. She must have sore gums.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie's breath got much better after she was done losing baby teeth. At first I thought it was her food (fish) but then realized it was getting better on its own. 
She just had the last of her puppy teeth pulled during her spay so I am glad to get rid of the stinky breath and the daggers in her mouth 

I also second the idea of the moose antlers. They last a while (at least for Colbie) and she is constantly working and scraping them with different parts of her mouth. Also the himalayan chews as they are very hard and she really has to gnaw a lot to scrape some off. Best part of the antlers and chews is that they are not raw so they don't present a health concern and they don't smell.


----------

